# Would you use a ContractorTalk.com Sticker?



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Just a quick question. 
I was thinking about getting the ContractorTalk.com logo printed on a 3"x5" sticker and sending them out to anyone who wants one for free.

Before I pay to get these printed I wanted to see if anyone would actually put one on their Van/Truck/Window/etc...?

Thoughts? Any Interest?


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

I would put one on my hardhat.


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

JustaFramer said:


> I would put one on my hardhat.


I would put one on our truck, toolboxes, etc.


----------



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

I'd put one on my truck window and my trailer.


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

I would put one on the side of my computer screen at work.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

Hardhat, toolbox x 2, truck(actually SUV) window...ummm....sign me up for 4 :cheesygri ...or one.....I can't be picky, they're free, but if they turn out to not be free...sign me up for 4


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Sure would, a shirt would be cool too. :Thumbs:


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

ProWallGuy said:


> a shirt would be cool too. :Thumbs:


oooo Now there's an idea! Nate?


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

ProWallGuy said:


> Sure would, a shirt would be cool too. :Thumbs:


That can be done.... but I can't send those out for free if you know what I mean.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

I'd pimp the sticker! :Thumbs:


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> That can be done.... but I can't send those out for free if you know what I mean.


Dang! there's nothing I love more than free t-shirts!

But seriously I think a lot of people who come here a lot would love the chance to do some advertiseing for you. Adding to the pool of knowledge. 

As long as, and I'll only say this once, no MORE Milwuakee Painters! j/k :Thumbs:


----------



## kodiak_island (Sep 3, 2004)

Id post the sticker on my truck. I would even buy a hat. Great site.


----------



## carpenter 1st (Sep 2, 2005)

sign me up!!


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Yeah sure I love this place
I'd stick some stickers


----------



## noreast05 (Sep 4, 2005)

anything to help out a site that helps me :Thumbs:


----------



## J2Jonner (May 24, 2005)

Be happy to display a sticker! Great idea!

Jon


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

Hell, I would BUY a shirt!


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Florcraft said:


> Hell, I would BUY a shirt!


Ssssshhhh.......!
We're tryin to get them for free dude!


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

J2Jonner said:


> Be happy to display a sticker! Great idea!
> 
> Jon


Me too!


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

slickshift said:


> Ssssshhhh.......!
> We're tryin to get them for free dude!


LOL


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Seriously, when i went to the store up top ^
I though I'd be able to support the site by getting a hat or shirt or something with the CT logo on it
Pretty cool that the store was full of tools rather than merch
And it's pretty classy that there's not ads hawking CT.com merch all over the site
But I would buy a shirt or hat or something to support the effort and spread the word
I'm sure the extremely un-obtrusive sponsors wouldn't mind more traffic


----------



## 1badbanana (Jan 31, 2005)

*I would...*

I would help spread the the name with those stickers as well!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 26, 2005)

Don't send them out for free. Everyone and their dog will come out of the woodwork for a free sticker, and it'll cost you a ton of money.

At the very least, charge what they cost you (cost & postage).


----------



## Spectatorz (Jun 11, 2004)

*Stickers*

Stickers are a Great Idea !! Free to Members sounds Excellent !!

The response here would lead me to believe people are willing to help advertise the site.

Make it happen.

Job Well Done Nathan. :Thumbs:


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Yup, I'm getting quotes now. Look for free stickers in a few weeks.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I think the first person who gets to 10,000 posts should get a free t-shirt. Or at least slapped in the head, one or the other.


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> slapped in the head


...and told to get back to work


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Humble Abode said:


> ...and told to get back to work


*Exactly!*


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Yup, I'm getting quotes now. Look for free stickers in a few weeks.


Great
Next up:
Free Snickers

Who's in?


----------



## Paulsan (Jun 19, 2005)

If you really want to expose your site to everyone who sees your sticker, I think from a marketing point of view it's a good idea. 
Exactly what is your incentive behind distributing these stickers?
Obviously most everyone who has replied to your post wants something for free, who wouldn't?


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Paulsan said:


> Exactly what is your incentive behind distributing these stickers?


Well, for me its just a replacement for some other type of advertising I would do. I've been looking into buying ad space in a magazine, banners on other sites, etc... I just figured this might be another good way of advertising and it gives something to my members at the same time.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Kevin said:


> Don't send them out for free. Everyone and their dog will come out of the woodwork for a free sticker, and it'll cost you a ton of money.
> 
> At the very least, charge what they cost you (cost & postage).


Considering some of the cost is tax deductable and he could get bulk mail rate. I think it's a nice way to say thanks and please advertise.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

JustaFramer said:


> Considering some of the cost is tax deductable and he could get bulk mail rate. I think it's a nice way to say thanks and please advertise.


I'm not going to charge anyone for them. At least not during this time around.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

I'd be happy to help out the cause and spread the word.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Paulsan said:


> If you really want to expose your site to everyone who sees your sticker, I think from a marketing point of view it's a good idea.
> Exactly what is your incentive behind distributing these stickers?
> Obviously most everyone who has replied to your post wants something for free, who wouldn't?


I think it falls under Viral Marketing, which is one of the most cost effective and powerful marketing strategies out there.


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 17, 2005)

I'd like to get one of the stickers....

Nathan, as for advertising, you spoke of buying space for banners on other sites.

I do not speak for anyone here, but ANY and ALL of the contractors that use this site can help you in a BIG BIG way if they post a link from their site to yours. It does not have to be on the main page of their site, but from a page thats linked from the main page.

I have had some minor successes with Search Engine Order and it will help you immesurably in Google rankings if the folks that use this site who have websites of their own link to you. Consider linking back to them too (scratch each other's back.) If they post their link to you within a paragraph containing SENTENCES that have words that are key to what you think people will search for a site like this for that will help even more. (Do NOT have them post your link amidst a incoherent list of keywords. They need to be in sentences.

When I was welcome to post questions on this site I got a lot of very helpful information, so I kinda owe ya  if I can answer any questions for you regarding SEO please do let me know.

Charles


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Nathan said:


> I'm not going to charge anyone for them. At least not during this time around.


If you decide to do more merch I would buy it.


----------



## plumguy (May 29, 2005)

JustaFramer said:


> If you decide to do more merch I would buy it.


 Absolutely, I'm willing to put one on the end of my snake!! :cheesygri


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 17, 2005)

plumguy said:


> Absolutely, I'm willing to put one on the end of my snake!! :cheesygri



The picture that several of us just got in our minds would not be acceptable for non cable programming. Thanks a lot!


----------



## plumguy (May 29, 2005)

CGofMP said:


> The picture that several of us just got in our minds would not be acceptable for non cable programming. Thanks a lot!


 Well, I certainly was not trying to paint a certain "picture" in the minds of "several"!! However, what you view on cable may not be acceptable and certainly not programmable for my viewing !! But, we are not in control of you're of thoughts and obvious "mind" wandering!! I also think that with the nature of this site you should'nt include others (several)in you're "mind" or opinions!!


----------

